# Some fish pics from 'the Menage'...



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I got word that Harold and the peeps at Menagerie got a new shipment of fish this week with some rarities, so I took the trek downtown and brought my point-n-shoot with me. Unfortunately, I didn't bring a tripod and my camera had very limited capabilities... resulting in few decent/ viewable pictures lol.

Anyhoooo.... I went down there specifically to check out 2 very rare species of fish... the first species was _just_ recently discovered and described in August of 2010 on the Indonesian island of Sulawesi. Yep, that very same island where all those crazy looking shrimps are being caught on. Oryzias woworae is a new type of ricefish that has a iridescent blue body with red highlights. Unfortunately, all the pictures I took of the fish were washed out due to the crappy flash on my camera, so I didn't bother to keep them. That being said, the stock that came in looked very healthy and were starting to color up nicely. For more info, refer to this link:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3132

The second fish is probably the tiniest species of loach maxing out at a lenght of just under 1.5 inches is Yunnanilus cruciatus, the Vietnam (multi) Banded loach. Sometimes known as the hovering Zebra loach. These cute little fish are one of the more rare loach species and very tight schooling fish. More info here: http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yunnanilus-cruciatus

Anyways, here are the pics...excuse the crappy images as I don't have much photography experience nor did I bring a decent camera .

Yunnanilus cruciatus



























Burmese Brotia snail









Boraras Briggitae a.k.a. Dwarf Chili rasbora









BIG Czech bred cardinal tetras...


















Some orange dwarf mexican crayfish

Oh yarrr... some very nice show bettas... including this solid (nearly) black plakat (??)









Whatchu lookin at? Punk!









Betta trying to stare down at my camera...









Finally flaring.




























Some of the other bettas...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Some plecos and apistos...




























That's about all the pictures I had time to take/ salvage out of this trip LOL.


----------



## canzilla (Jun 16, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Oh yarrr... some very nice show bettas... including this solid (nearly) black plakat (??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, do you remember how much is the nearly black plakat cost?

thx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks Kyle!

The Plakats are $19.99... there may be only one black.. you'll have to ask the guys to bring it down off the shelf. There is some awesome solid reds in this batch. They actually came in as PK (Plakat) Halfmoons.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Was hoping for some pics of the German Rams! Are there any left?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> Was hoping for some pics of the German Rams! Are there any left?


lots of them


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

O man, I just seen $200 worth of fish, I never knew I have to have 

Dam you Menageries (shake fist) I might have to drive down there and give you all my money!!!!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Cypher for taking the time to post that!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

h_s said:


> thanks Kyle!





Greg_o said:


> Thanks Cypher for taking the time to post that!


No prob guys. I had fun taking the pics, so I figured might as well share them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish I had more room in my tanks  As soon as the weather is better I'll have to come down and window shop :3


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

hey,do you remember how much those pklecos were?
thanks


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

do you remember how much the plecos (in pic) and mexican dwarf crayfish were?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

betatetra said:


> do you remember how much the plecos (in pic) and mexican dwarf crayfish were?


$29.99 (L240's)

$14.99 ea or 2 for $25 for the crays


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Did they get a new plant shipment? Did you see any narrow leaf java ferns?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Jung said:


> Did they get a new plant shipment? Did you see any narrow leaf java ferns?


5 pots of Narrow Java Fern arriving this Thursday afternoon.. would like one reserved?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

menagerie said:


> 5 pots of Narrow Java Fern arriving this Thursday afternoon.. would like one reserved?


What bout the SA order with the corys?

Thanks


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Jackson said:


> What bout the SA order with the corys?
> 
> Thanks


We are supposed to be getting the final manifest of what's being shipped later today or tonight. I will try to update the website as soon as the final list arrives. The email I received did say we were receving 80% of order with a couple substitutes.

The order was delayed, as usual, by the airline due to "freight space limitations"


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

menagerie said:


> 5 pots of Narrow Java Fern arriving this Thursday afternoon.. would like one reserved?


I'll take all 5 pots if I can get the 25% discount


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Jung, best to call them and leave your real name and number to confirm/reserve. Otherwise anyone could claim to be you and pick them up.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thinking of making a trip there after work today. 
Are there still blue rams there?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I want some of those small loaches.

So many loaches, so few tanks. Sigh.

W


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

They ARE really cool LOL. I got a few . Fun to watch, more friendly than my dwarf chain loaches. Also more gregarious lol. Goes around in small groups which sometimes come together in one large group.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Any Chili Rasboras left? Btw, how much were/are they?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

This post was from a few weeks back... haven't been there lately so I don't know Harry. Try giving them a call. I was supposed to drop by this week but have been sick so I had to cancel plans to go downtown.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> Any Chili Rasboras left? Btw, how much were/are they?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


There may be a few scragglers left, it's now a tank full of Celestial Pearl Danios.


----------

